# TDA7295 reemplaza a TDA7294 ?



## nicolas16654 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hace poco me construí un amplificador stereo con 2 tda7294... por un error mío queme 1 integrado, y entre mis cosas encontré un tda 7295, mi consulta es que si colocó ese integrado me funcionará igual que el que quemé, o es necesario ir a comprar  otro igual. la otra duda que tengo es por los watts de cada integrado, son los mismos watts rms?.....se agradecerá cualquier ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2018)

Porque haces esa consulta aqui cuando esta a tu alcance, baja la hoja de datos de cada integrado y fijate vos mismo en las diferencias que hay  entre ellos, para eso se publican para que sean leidos  y consultados, son completamente gratis.
No se puede hace electrónica sin leer las hojas de datos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2018)

Fijate que el 94 es de 100 V 100 W y el 95 80 V 80 Watts

*TDA7294*

*TDA7295*


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 18, 2018)

puedes poner perfectamente el TDA7295 siempre que respetes los valores que te indica dosmetros,una diferencia de 20w de potencia en esos integrados no es nada,lo único importante es la tensión de alimentación,si al TDA7294 le alimentas con 40v te sacara mas o menos la misma potencia que el TDA7295,dosmetros se ha equivocado máxima tensión para el TDA7294 es de 50v. y 40v. para el TDA 7295


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2018)

ninodeves dijo:


> dosmetros se ha equivocado máxima tensión para el TDA7294 es de 50v. y 40v. para el TDA 7295



 50+50 y 40+40


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 19, 2018)

Perdone usted yo me había fijado en esto


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2018)

Dice lo mismo, antes del 5 y el 4  hay un "*±*"


----------

